# c'est / il est



## Gloria1958

J'ai appris les règles sur c'est et il est. Je sais que si le nom et précédé d'un déterminant, il faut utiliser C'est.
Mais alors, pourquoi je trouve très souvent des phrases telles que "il est un acteur formidable. Elle est comme une mère pour moi? Au lieu de "c'est un acteur formidable/C'est (comme) une mère pour moi"? Est-ce correct? Ou bien il faut le considérer comme une erreur?
Merci de vos réponses. 
Gloria


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Gloria,

Personalmente non direi "il est un acteur formidable" perché "acteur" è modificato da un aggettivo. 
"C'est un acteur formidable, c'est un acteur, il est acteur" : . 
"Il est un acteur, il est un acteur formidable, il est acteur formidable :  o .​Però, oggi come oggi, si è più permissivi, quindi non scaglierei la prima pietra contro chi lo dicesse.
Ci sono numerose discussioni sull'argomento, vedi *QUI* per un elenco .


----------



## Gloria1958

Gloria1958 said:


> J'ai appris les règles sur c'est et il est. Je sais que si le nom et précédé d'un déterminant, il faut utiliser C'est.
> Mais alors, pourquoi je trouve très souvent des phrases telles que "il est un acteur formidable. Elle est comme une mère pour moi? Au lieu de "c'est un acteur formidable/C'est (comme) une mère pour moi"? Est-ce correct? Ou bien il faut le considérer comme une erreur?
> Merci de vos réponses.
> Gloria


----------



## Gloria1958

Merci. Alors je continue à appliquer les règles que j'ai apprises. Cependant, si le sujet est féminin, est-ce que "elle" passe plus facilment meme en présence d'un déterminant du nom?
ex: Chez Lamartine la Nature est fondamentale: elle est comme une mère. / Elle est une mère qui nous accueille et qui nous réconforte. OU BIEN:  c'est une mère qui nous .../c'est COMME une mère... 
La présence de COMME est un peu genante... avec c'est. Ou non? Elle est une sorte de mère/elle est comme une mère. Certes, "c'est une mère" permettrait d'escamoter le problème... 
Que diriez/écriveriez-vous?
Merci


----------



## matoupaschat

Oui, la présence de "comme" change un peu la donne. Dans ce cas, je dirais "Elle est comme une mère. / Elle est une mère qui nous accueille et qui nous réconforte/C'est une mère qui nous accueille etc." . Par contre j'éviterais "C'est comme une mère" suivi ou non d'un complément de nom.


----------

